# Dear (In formal and friendly letters)



## Tamar

More about work:

If I send a colleague a mail "Dear (name)"

Do you use the word "pahalı"?
Also here I couldn't understand the pronunciation - I heard it online and 'l' sounds like some kind of 'r'?


----------



## Rallino

In a professional atmosphere, say, _Dear Tamar_ is_* Sayın Tamar*_. (Used with the full name, or with the surname. You shouldn't write 'Sayın + First name'.)

Outside work, if it is a friend of yours, you can write: _Sevgili <Name>_. (You can use just the first name, if you want.)

_Pahalı_ means expensive. We don't use it as a title.


----------



## Tamar

Yes, I've noticed they sometimes write Dear + my full name (always looks strange to me  we normally don't use the last name in Israel...)

How do you pronounce "Sayin"?


----------



## Rallino

It's not used in spoken language, so you don't need to know its pronunciation, but here you go:

Sayın *:  So*rry *un*it  (Just pronunce the first syllables of "sorry" and "unit")

In spoken language, it becomes Mr or Ms, which in Turkish are: Bey and Hanım, used *after *the first name.

So if you're a male, they call you: *Tamar Bey.


*_(Bey is pronunced like the English word 'bay')_


----------



## Tamar

> Sayın : Sorry unit (Just pronunce the first syllables of "sorry" and "unit")


Haha, what a nice way to teach that. 

It's Tamar Hanim, btw 

Thanks Rallino.


----------



## Rallino

> It's Tamar Hanim, btw


Oh, my apologies.  

I forgot to include the pronunciation of _Hanım_. It's / ha'nɯm /; where ɯ represents a sound like a schwa.




> Thanks Rallino.


Pleasure.


----------

